# Advice on New Inlet Princess Head boat fishing



## GC Since73 (Jun 3, 2012)

I was supposed to go out on the all day gulf stream trip this weekend but can't go now. I am planning to reschedule. Any advice or tips on how to make it as productive as possible? Should I bring my own bait, and if so, what works best? I have been on the half day trip before and won't make that mistake again. It is hard to catch a legal sea bass anymore. I surf fish and fresh water fish a lot but haven't been to the gulf stream on a head boat before. Thanks.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Let me know when you are going to go and I'll go with you.
I have went out twice already this year and am itching to go again.
Was gonna go this weekend actually!

Bringing a box of cigar minnows is great, or some fresh mullet or menhaden. Best is to spend 3 or 4 hours that morning catching pinfish to use live.
I bring all my own rods and gear including some 7oz and 9oz jigs.

You want to be there at 4 in the morning and get a spot on the back. 
I bring 2 rods.
Grouper/bottom rig(2 speed leverdrag) and a drfitline/jigging reel(big spinning reel with #65 braid).


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Ain't nothing like watching a couple of amberjacks and Bonita fighting over a jig!
View attachment 12308


----------



## GC Since73 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I will let you know when I go. How did you do on the trips you have taken so far this year?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

GC Since73 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I will let you know when I go. How did you do on the trips you have taken so far this year?


First trip in March I did pretty good on bottom critters, a limit of bliners, some silver snappers and sea bass. I spent most of that trip jigging up jacks, bluefish and Bonita though, gave one guy 3 to 7 pound blues and jacks... one small amberjack around 10-15 pounds

2nd trip in May the current was running extremely hard and kept swinging. A few people did really good though, some friends got couple of nice grouper and triggers. I got a couple of bliners and grunts to keep. Caught a ton of big pinfish and undersized fish
I have had great trips and bad ones. It's fishing.
Capt Robert and mates(brad, lee, jamie, dylan, trey) try their hardest to put you on the fish and make sure everyone has a good time.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh and go get one of those tourist trap monster coupon books. $5 off for the gulfstream trip.

For $95 easily cheapest way to get offshore.


----------



## GC Since73 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks. What kind of jigs work best out there? My guess is the fishing should be good in June. Are they still going on Friday and Sunday?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

GC Since73 said:


> Thanks. What kind of jigs work best out there? My guess is the fishing should be good in June. Are they still going on Friday and Sunday?


Very expensive ones. Im not lying either. $10 to $20. I cry every time a toothy critter gets one.
OBX Vertical Jigging video 





Everything is open that you could catch right now on that trip except American red snappers. And on 3 weekends this July you could keep 1 any size. As a commercial fisherman im sure the captain has some nice numbers for some of them...

Last I saw the all day trips were Thursday and Saturday. That was back in May though. I miss Call the marinia tomorrow and ask, they sometimes go out back to back Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## GC Since73 (Jun 3, 2012)

Let me know what you find out. I know that once a month they do a 24 hour trip. Don't think I am up for that one yet.


----------

